# digital camera for outdoor photography



## gadeerwoman (Dec 7, 2004)

What's some opinions on a good digital (not too expensive) and what zoom feature? I'm seeing a lot of 5 megapixel cameras out there now for a reasonable price but not sure how much zoom I'll need for pix of deer, turkeys, etc.
Suggestions? Let's say less than $300 tops.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 7, 2004)

*If it's for wildlife shots...*

Sandra,
Simply buy the biggest OPTICAL zoom you an afford IMHO.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## leo (Dec 7, 2004)

*Sandra*

My choice is Optical Zoom over mp's for wildlife  

My choice of camera is Olympus, strictly from having one.

www.samclub.com has the C740 (10x optical) for $255 on line, I saw the same camera at BJ's a couple of weeks for @$10 more in the store, but as I had already ordered and received my C740 from Sam's I think 2 Olympus's is enough for now 


As an Oly user I really can't comment on the other brands.

Let me know if you need more info.

leo


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 7, 2004)

Phil has it, the highest OPTICAL you can afford.  For normal point and shoot situations, that means more than the mega pickles.

Here are a couple of fine cams for the money

http://www.dpreview.com/shop/merchants.asp?id=canon_s1is

http://reviews.cnet.com/4014-6501_7-30723904.html?tag=also

Jim


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 7, 2004)

Sandra, you can't go wrong with the Olympus with 10x optical. They have really sold me.  I have taken thousands and thousands of pictures with mine the last 3 years and it has held up great and it has taken a beating several times including one 20 foot fall from a tree stand.  I love mine and am sold on them.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 7, 2004)

*keep the suggestion coming guys!*

I'll take all the info I can get. Haven't owned a digital before so it's gotta be easy to use and take great pix. We have experts on here for taking good pix for sure. I'm going to do a lot more 'shooting' next year for sure and want a good camera to do it with.


----------



## leo (Dec 7, 2004)

*Well Sandra here is some reading for you*

http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/search.php?searchid=79774

Dang Tim, I did not know that they needed to be dropped
from that high to survive, I have dropped mine a couple of times from lower distances, but this year a 15' drop got my C700 during bow season  

Broke the catch on the batt compartment door, but a little duct tape has kept it going even during HS football games in the rain  

I plan to get my C700 fixed after the 1'st of the year for my wife to use, so i can put my small Oly back in my lokata cam  

Sandra, these cameras are as simple or as hard as you want to make them, "auto" makes decent photographers out of even me  

leo


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 7, 2004)

Butterfly photo has the Olympus 740 for $233 with no shipping.

http://www2.butterflyphoto.com/shop/basket.aspx?sku=C-740

I chose the Cannon Powershot S1 IS over the Olympus models due strictly to the Cannon having Image Stabilization. This camera is about $100 more than the 740, but I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Razorback (Dec 7, 2004)

Sandra,

The comment go with lens over mp is right on in my opinion.  

We stock the Canon's & Nikon's digital cameras.  Canon's S1 w/ the IS-image stabilization or the brand new 8mp, 10x w/ VR-vibration reduction from Nikon are the 2 choices I would go for.  There is a pretty big $ between the 2, so go to www.dpreview.com, look under camera review, camera side by side comparison and check 'em out.

Razorback,

PM sent to ya'


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 7, 2004)

Panasonic FZ10  at Butterflyphoto.com

Great lense .. slr look and feel.... 12X optical zoom with
image stabilization. $383 + shipping


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 7, 2004)

I purchased an Olympus C-765 w/ 10X optical zoom from Butterfly Photo yesterday and it shipped today (12/7).
$298.00 + shipping.


----------



## Outdoor-Writer07 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Kodak Digital...*

I have a Kodak Digital with a 10x optical zoom and with 4.0 megapixel. This picture was taken at almost 200 yds.


----------



## marknga (Dec 7, 2004)

I use a Kodak LS-443 with a 10x Digital zoom. It has been a good camera and Easyshare Software is soooo easy to use. That being said I agree with those who suggest getting as high an optical zoom as you can afford.  
Here is a pic of the "unicorn buck "Lucky"

Mark


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 7, 2004)

*Threads to Check Out....*

Here's a few Woody's threads to check out:

Olympus C-765:
http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6420

To Zoom or Not....
http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4555

Sharing TIFF's and Other Tricks....
http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6647

I just bought an Olympus C-740 UZ (10X Zoom/3.2 Mpx) at Sam's Club last week for $255.67 (+ tax) and a 256 Mb XD Memory Card for it for $47.xx too. That's just a tad over $300 and will be all you'll ever need to take great pictures. See my comments in some of the above links.


----------

